# Long Island HERFS?



## slider9499 (Apr 19, 2007)

Any Long Island HERFS on the horizon? :ss


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

slider9499 said:


> Any Long Island HERFS on the horizon? :ss


I wish.

Alarmguy1


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

i am always up for a mini on a fri-sat for a couple hours.
stogies n tales is a great place in farmingdale


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Smoke Signals out in Port Jeff is also quite nice and the owner is a member here and a great BotL


----------

